# New Propride 3p Being Delivered Today!



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

UPS says it's "Out for Delivery"









I can't wait to get home and start the install... well I guess I need to get the trailer to my hosue 1st.









Heading out to the Santa Cruz coast this weekend for it's 1st test run.
Looking forward to getting everything "dialed in" before our upcoming road trip.

--Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> UPS says it's "Out for Delivery"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard great things about that hitch...but wondering why the change?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I want to hear more about this road trip around the US.

Have you thought of hooking up with other Outbackers in various states or getting suggestions for the itinerary? I could recommend a few things in this area that are unique in the country.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> I want to hear more about this road trip around the US.
> 
> Have you thought of hooking up with other Outbackers in various states or getting suggestions for the itinerary? I could recommend a few things in this area that are unique in the country.


Dan,
Our road trip is taking us around the United States for 8 weeks. Most of the places we are visiting have been from our reasearch on the internet, and from previous posts here on Outbackers. Below is a condensed version of where we are going.

We are starting out on 5/29 heading to the Grand Canyon. From there we take a couple of weeks in the Southern States on our way to Destin, FL for the Topsail rally. Then we hit Savannah, Charleston, Williamsburg, etc spanning about 1 week and then onto the DC area. From there we are in the Gettysburg area for a couple days and then to New York (Liberty Harbor) over 4th of July. Then up to Niagra Falls for a few days and then all the way over to Indiana Dunes State Park. From there, we are off to Winsconsin Dells for some water park activities. Then we are off to the Black Hills of SD for some views of Mt. Rushmore. Then over to Colter Bay in the Grand Tetons for several days, then back home. We will be returning to Northern Calif around 7/26.

Coming up I will be posting where we will be camping and invite any other Outbacker's to stop by if in the area... or maybe we'll get the same invites.

--Greg


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I've heard great things about that hitch...but wondering why the change?


Jim-

The main reason for the change is to keep my stress level in check during our 8 week road trip. While the Equalizer does a great job handling my 35' TT, I am expecting that everything that I have read and discussed with others will put my mind at ease and make our family adventure much more enjoyable.

It will be interesting to compare the 3 different hitch setups I will have had on our 3 different trailers. The Equalizer was a couple of steps up from the old Valley/Husky chain type WDH I had previously, and I am waiting to see what improvements the 3P will bring to my towing experience.

I will let you know how things turn out.

--Greg


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the deal is with the Hensley, and Propride hitches. I cannot see spending that much money on it to control the sway. My 27L has never had any sway issues whether it be from crosswinds, or passing vehicles. I am running with the Reese High Performance Dual Cam Sway with 1200 lb bars, on a short bed regular cab Chevy truck, I drive in 35 mph crosswinds quite frequently, and have been out in 50 mph winds and still no sway, the whole truck and trailer will move, but not the trailer alone. My truck is still the 1500 frame and suspension but I have dropped a 6.0l Vortec Max and Aillison 5 speed into it.(before I was doing any towing at all) So why spend $2000+ on a hitch?


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I also recently ordered a ProPride hitch. I can't speak for everyone, but I can give you my reasons for getting this hitch. We tow a 21rs with a Dodge Durango. I fell for the "you don't need sway control on a trailer that small" speach from the dealer. Don't yell at me, I know not to listen to the dealer. I have towed this combination up and down and all over the mountains of Colorado, some instances with strong winds. I never had any problems with sway, even with big rigs passing. On one trip through Eastern Colorado, the forces were just right. Bad road conditions, and perfect wind. The trailer started to sway a little, but I was able to control it with the brake controller. This happened several times until the tail was waggin the dog, and we were all over the road. I finally got it under control and I pulled over and checked out everything.

I decided then and there that every trailer that I ever own from now on will have sway control. I checked out the Equilizer, and upgrading my Reese to the dual cam. These options would have saved me a lot of money. The thing that made me buy the ProPride is the fact that my wife and kids are in the car with me. With the ProPride, I will have the safest set-up that I can. I don't care about the Durango and the Outback, but I could never forgive myself if I injure my family.

For me it is just peace of mind. In my opinion, it is a small price to pay. I know others will not agree with me, but it will make me feel better.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I will be interested to hear how it changes your towing experience.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Have fun on the coast! Are you heading down to New Brighton State Park?


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Scottyfish said:


> Have fun on the coast! Are you heading down to New Brighton State Park?


Yup... New Brighton it is... will be there Fri and Sat night.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

What are the better site #'s at the park? We are planning on going in the future (family in Santa Cruz).


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Greg,

I think you made a good choice on the 3P. I also upgraded from an Equalizer to the Propride. It just gives you that much more confidence and peace of mind when towing. I realize it's a big investment but one that I have found to be justified. The 31RQS and the 32BHDS are BIG campers and can put a lot of stress on the TV and the person driving it. I'm going to bet you'll also find the 3P to be money well spent.

Best of luck with the trip!

Greg


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

borntorv said:


> I also recently ordered a ProPride hitch. On one trip through Eastern Colorado, the forces were just right. Bad road conditions, and perfect wind. The trailer started to sway a little, but I was able to control it with the brake controller. This happened several times until the tail was waggin the dog, and we were all over the road. I finally got it under control and I pulled over and checked out everything.
> 
> I decided then and there that every trailer that I ever own from now on will have sway control. The thing that made me buy the ProPride is the fact that my wife and kids are in the car with me. With the ProPride, I will have the safest set-up that I can. I could never forgive myself if I injure my family.
> 
> For me it is just peace of mind. In my opinion, it is a small price to pay. I know others will not agree with me, but it will make me feel better.


Agreed!!! These comments in these posts made my decision.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

outback loft said:


> Can anyone tell me what the deal is with the Hensley, and Propride hitches. I cannot see spending that much money on it to control the sway. My 27L has never had any sway issues whether it be from crosswinds, or passing vehicles. I am running with the Reese High Performance Dual Cam Sway with 1200 lb bars, on a short bed regular cab Chevy truck, I drive in 35 mph crosswinds quite frequently, and have been out in 50 mph winds and still no sway, the whole truck and trailer will move, but not the trailer alone. My truck is still the 1500 frame and suspension but I have dropped a 6.0l Vortec Max and Aillison 5 speed into it.(before I was doing any towing at all) So why spend $2000+ on a hitch?


I would say it sounds like you have your set up dialed in just right........

I got mine because of one incident and one incident only...........every thing was fine for years..................i had just the right conditions of "cross winds" coming from between mountains to a bridge and opening for the winds to affect me..........and i encountered scary sway.....that was with the last trailer that was 4 1/2 feet shorter............That's when i decided i would put the best systems into my set up possible.........

Thus, the propride, airassist springs, tire pressure monitor, and soon to be new aluminum rims one size up with LT tires.......

It really is a matter of opinion, experience, and comfort level................with all that..........if you have one "scary Bad" sway experience...........then the cost will be justified......

My 2 cents


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg, sounds great. Everyone could chime in, but it sounds like you'll be driving right by the area here, so...

Cedar Point in Sandusky Ohio has been voted best amusement park in the world for 11 (yes ELEVEN) years running now. Especially if you like coasters, it shouldn't be missed.

I've heard Greenfield Village and Henry Ford Museum in Dearborn Michigan described as Americana museums second only to the Smithsonian.

The Air Force museum in Dayton Ohio is FREE and an amazing collection if you're into that sort of thing.

We also have some amazing dunes (including a national lakeshore) on the Lake Michigan shores, but I think that would require going out of your way.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outback loft said:


> Can anyone tell me what the deal is with the Hensley, and Propride hitches. I cannot see spending that much money on it to control the sway. My 27L has never had any sway issues whether it be from crosswinds, or passing vehicles. I am running with the Reese High Performance Dual Cam Sway with 1200 lb bars, on a short bed regular cab Chevy truck, I drive in 35 mph crosswinds quite frequently, and have been out in 50 mph winds and still no sway, the whole truck and trailer will move, but not the trailer alone. My truck is still the 1500 frame and suspension but I have dropped a 6.0l Vortec Max and Aillison 5 speed into it.(before I was doing any towing at all) So why spend $2000+ on a hitch?


They use the hitch setup to transfer the effects of the trailer movement to a point on the vehicle closer to the rear axle. This should help to reduce the effects on the TV. For an example, if wind catches your trailer and pushes it sideways, it will apply that force on the back of your truck. Even with the sway control, that loading will still equal a larger torque (force * moment arm) on the truck than if it was at the rear axle. This should make the towing experience more comfortable. Here is a webpage that explains the physics better than the sale's website:
http://www.divtune.com/hensley/

I suspect there are 2 big variables in deciding whether to get one or not:
1. TT vs TV size 
2. Personal comfort levels

Personally, I was not comfortable pulling a 30' OB with a 1/2 ton truck. I could do it, but didn't feel as if I had enough margin of safety. I choose to fix that with the truck (I lease, and the monthly difference in the two sizes could not justify playing with modifications to the truck or $3k hitches). Now many around here are towing 35'+ TT's and that may be the point where I would want to do something even for a 1 ton truck.








IMO, I think there really is a length of TT where it's best to change the pivot to over the axle. I don't know exactly where that is, but you will notice that when we decided to go bigger than the 28RSDS, we moved to a real 'over the axle' pivot.









In short, if you have a setup that works for you, there's no need to change it. If you get a 35' TT, it sounds like you might want to consider upgrading something.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> It really is a matter of opinion, experience, and comfort level................with all that..........if you have one "scary Bad" sway experience...........then the cost will be justified......
> 
> My 2 cents


I like that line of thinking but I have not reached the point myself that I think the cost is justified. I think the Big Orange and its off shoot are fine hitches and if they were under the $1000 they would have the market cornered but I think they will remain a niche market for now with the current pricing.

Everyone that has one keep posting, maybe one day I will see the light you see.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Can anyone tell me what the deal is with the Hensley, and Propride hitches. I cannot see spending that much money on it to control the sway. My 27L has never had any sway issues whether it be from crosswinds, or passing vehicles. I am running with the Reese High Performance Dual Cam Sway with 1200 lb bars, on a short bed regular cab Chevy truck, I drive in 35 mph crosswinds quite frequently, and have been out in 50 mph winds and still no sway, the whole truck and trailer will move, but not the trailer alone. My truck is still the 1500 frame and suspension but I have dropped a 6.0l Vortec Max and Aillison 5 speed into it.(before I was doing any towing at all) So why spend $2000+ on a hitch?


They use the hitch setup to transfer the effects of the trailer movement to a point on the vehicle closer to the rear axle. This should help to reduce the effects on the TV. For an example, if wind catches your trailer and pushes it sideways, it will apply that force on the back of your truck. Even with the sway control, that loading will still equal a larger torque (force * moment arm) on the truck than if it was at the rear axle. This should make the towing experience more comfortable. Here is a webpage that explains the physics better than the sale's website:
http://www.divtune.com/hensley/

I suspect there are 2 big variables in deciding whether to get one or not:
1. TT vs TV size 
2. Personal comfort levels

Personally, I was not comfortable pulling a 30' OB with a 1/2 ton truck. I could do it, but didn't feel as if I had enough margin of safety. I choose to fix that with the truck (I lease, and the monthly difference in the two sizes could not justify playing with modifications to the truck or $3k hitches). Now many around here are towing 35'+ TT's and that may be the point where I would want to do something even for a 1 ton truck.








IMO, I think there really is a length of TT where it's best to change the pivot to over the axle. I don't know exactly where that is, but you will notice that when we decided to go bigger than the 28RSDS, we moved to a real 'over the axle' pivot.









In short, if you have a setup that works for you, there's no need to change it. If you get a 35' TT, it sounds like you might want to consider upgrading something.








[/quote]

I wanted to add that with the ProPride/Hensley Design's (no brand war) That you do not have any truck or trailer modifications to use them. simply take them off and re-use on the next truck or trailer.

Also that the Ball is completely isolated out, so you are on two trapezoidal platforms 10" apart with the ball locked out in between them.........


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok, so here is my Propride 3P 1st impressions...

Install:
Installing the 3P took a bit longer than expected. There were a couple of things (auto reset breakers, electrical junction box, neg grounding cable) that I had to relocate on my trailer frame to get the 3P components installed in the correct places. Once that was taken care of, everything bolted up nicely. I had a problem with the WD jacks slipping a little, but Sean quickly came up with a fix for me.







Overall the instructions were accurate and easy to follow. I still have a "popping" noise coming somewhere from the hitch area while making slow turns, still need to pinpoint where it is coming from.

1st pull (Sacramento to Santa Cruz)
The first part of my trip was on a narrow 2 lane country road. The TT pulled great... seat of the pants feeling was that it was quite a bit better than the Equalizer I just replaced. Large trucks passing me in the opposite direction did not even make the trailer twitch... very stable. My only adjustment was to remember to not cut the corners too close... the trailer tracks a bit further into your turn than with a conventional hitch. Once I got used to that, all was good.
...
Now onto the freeway... Trailer was stable, tracking nicely right behind the truck... then comes a semi passing me on the left about 10mph faster than I was going... woosh... pulls me right towards him in the left lane... WOW, didn't expect that one! I was assuming that since the 3P did so well with passing trucks in the opposite direction, it would do the same for trucks going in your same direction... NOT! So, I guess I will still need to watch out for the trucks coming up on my left.








...
Now onto Hwy 17 into Santa Cruz... for those that don't know, this is a 4 lane, curvey, narrow, somewhat steep mountain road up an over the Santa Cruz mountains...
My biggest complaint is how the trailer tracks to the inside of your turns. With how narrow the lanes are on 17, it was very difficult to keep both truck and trailer within my lane... just need to be aware of where you (and others) are when navigating the curves.
TT pulled great both up and down the mountain. I had no concern about sway while coming down the mountain through the curves.

Spent the weekend at the beautiful New Brighton State Beach. Sunny and warm the whole weekend.









2nd pull (Santa Cruz to Sacramento)
Now it's time to head back home. I always hate this part of the trip, because it means I have to go back to work tomorrow.








Hitching up was an "experience". This was really the 1st time I had hitched up with the 3P since installing it. Getting it all lined up, with the hitch head at the proper angles took a few attempts, but managed to get it all hitched up in ~ 10minutes (not bad for my 1st try in my opinion).
The pull over Hwy 17 again was uneventful. We stopped for lunch at an exit that has a nice large 'Park-n-ride' lot, so there was plenty of room for my truck/trailer. When we get back on the road, that is when the "fun" started...
WIND, and plenty of it! There happended to be a high wind advisory in the Northern California valley areas on Sunday, and boy were they not kidding! The winds I experienced that day were worse then I have ever pulled a trailer in (even on I-80 through Wyoming)... anyways... The winds were 35-40 mph sustained with 45+ gusts... we were being pushed all over, we never had any "sway" with the 3P, but boy did that wind move us around. I have no idea how things would have been with a conventional hitch, but there was a trailer in front of us that could not even keep his rig in one lane. It was a scary experience. I would like to think that the 3P helped us through that without a scratch... except maybe my hand imprints remaining indented into the steering wheel.







A little while later, and still windy as heck, we were running behind a 5er. we were still being pushed around, but the 5er was solid as a rock... wasn't even budging from the wind. Now, I believe I have read that the 3P and Hensley say they pull like and/or are as stable as pulling a 5th wheel, but based on what I felt and what I saw, I can say that maybe the 3P will pull like a 5er, but sure doesn't seem to be as stable as a 5th wheel. I don't know if there are any additional adjustments I could have made to my 3P to make the drive easier on me, but I sure was glad when we were finally home! We endured ~3 hours of those winds, and it was NOT fun.

That evening I talked to my BIL who made the same trip home in his 5er that same day. I asked him about the wind, and he said that the only indication of wind that he had, was that his trans temp was up a little, and this MPG was down a bit. Now, he has a 1-ton dually, so I'm sure that helped a bit, but still...

Conclusion...
The 3P pulls and controls my trailer better than the previous WD hitches I have used. I know it is a lot of money to spend for a little more piece of mind, but I think my family's saftey is worth it. If I were not going on an 8000+ mile road trip this summer, I probably would not have bought it, but now that I have it, I am happy that I did.
Even with the wind that we experienced, I did not have to worry about any sway. My only focus was to keep the truck/trailer in our lane. I fought the wind for several hours, and while it was a little tiring, the 3P and I won the battle.









Overall, I am very happy with my purchase, and want to thank Sean for the help he has provided.

--Greg


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good write-up. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

I bought a Propride last summer with towing a 21 RS LE with a 2006 Durango-before the propride, I had some sway issues. I bought the propride and towed over 2000 miles with it. Initially, I had the same feeling of being pulled by tractor trailers passing me. I then tightened the weight distribution jaacks up a little more, and had no sway. I marked the new positon with blue duct tape on the bars, so they are always at the right setting. I use an 18 volt drill to crank them up-so it is easy. I have now upgraded to a Surveyor 294, and can take my $2500 hitch with me to the new trailer. My new TT will not be in until mid-April, but I will pass on my experiences with towing a 33 footer with a DUrango. Before the wheelbase police jump in about the Durango, The beauty of the ProPride is that wheelbase is no longer a factor in the length of TT you can tow, since it does give you a fifth wheel like hitch. I asked Sean about towing a 33 footer with the Durango, before I ordered the dnew TT. He said he has towed a 33 footer with the Durango with the propPride and it does very well. He had no reason to say this, as I had already bought the hitch the previos year.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kycamper said:


> I bought a Propride last summer with towing a 21 RS LE with a 2006 Durango-before the propride, I had some sway issues. I bought the propride and towed over 2000 miles with it. Initially, I had the same feeling of being pulled by tractor trailers passing me. I then tightened the weight distribution jaacks up a little more, and had no sway. I marked the new positon with blue duct tape on the bars, so they are always at the right setting. I use an 18 volt drill to crank them up-so it is easy. I have now upgraded to a Surveyor 294, and can take my $2500 hitch with me to the new trailer. My new TT will not be in until mid-April, but I will pass on my experiences with towing a 33 footer with a DUrango. *Before the wheelbase police jump in about the Durango, The beauty of the ProPride is that wheelbase is no longer a factor in the length of TT you can tow, since it does give you a fifth wheel like hitch.* I asked Sean about towing a 33 footer with the Durango, before I ordered the dnew TT. He said he has towed a 33 footer with the Durango with the propPride and it does very well. He had no reason to say this, as I had already bought the hitch the previos year.


Not the Po-Po but there is a LIMIT on everything. I would not be happy with your future combination no matter how it was connected together. Wheel base does still matter.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice writeup and straightforward description of your experiences!









It is interesting to hear confirmation that the trailer still pushes sideways. I'm not suprised by this as those pesky laws of physics are really hard to defeat.









One difference between a 4 bar hitch system and a 5th wheel system is that the former moves the effective pivot point forward of the bumper, but not over the axle.

The other difference I can come up with between all bumper pulls and 5th wheels, is that the sway controls on a bumper pull work to keep the rig in a straight line. This means that the sideways movement of the trailer (from wind) will move the TV sideways as well (assuming they are locked together as one). On a 5th wheel, the trailer is always free to pivot about the connection point over the rear axle. This may mean that the 5th wheel could run a little angled to the TV in a strong wind without affecting the drive too much.








I'm thinking I have heard Carey refer to this in his hauling experiences of being able to see one side of the trailer, but not the other in strong winds.









By the way, I've had wind gusts hit a 5'er a couple times where you feel the entire rig starting to lean. The trailer starts to lean in the wind and just takes the truck with it since the pivot is over the axle, but a couple feet above it.







That's one downside to the whole 5th wheel thing. Of course your BIL's Dually will be better in that condition also.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> The winds were 35-40 mph sustained with 45+ gusts... we were being pushed all over, we never had any "sway" with the 3P, but boy did that wind move us around.
> --Greg


I tow often in winds like that here on the high plains of West Texas. It's hard to explain in words what it is like but you did a good job.

-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice Posts!!

It would be interesting to see at what point the sheer weight of 5th wheel overcomes the marginal increase of sail size in reference to crosswinds.

I would bet that the extra weight of the 5th wheel will and 1 ton truck would greatly help in reducing side wind push.........not to mention the simple fact that part of that sail is Actually Directly over the TV wheelbase.

As far as hitching up.................I have found that It is easier if you loosen up the WD jacks all the way.......I know the directions say until its loose...............but hook up approach angle and incline angle are less affected when it is all the way loosened................the yolk is then floating..............and if you use your cordless drill.........it is simple to crank it up and down..........

My 2 cents

clarke


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> As far as hitching up.................I have found that It is easier if you loosen up the WD jacks all the way.......I know the directions say until its loose...............but hook up approach angle and incline angle are less affected when it is all the way loosened................the yolk is then floating..............and if you use your cordless drill.........it is simple to crank it up and down..........


Do you have to do this every time? i guess my thought would have been that since the approach angle would be the same when you unhitched as when you re-hitch back up you would just need to adjust the height. im clueless so help me out here.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> As far as hitching up.................I have found that It is easier if you loosen up the WD jacks all the way.......I know the directions say until its loose...............but hook up approach angle and incline angle are less affected when it is all the way loosened................the yolk is then floating..............and if you use your cordless drill.........it is simple to crank it up and down..........


Do you have to do this every time? i guess my thought would have been that since the approach angle would be the same when you unhitched as when you re-hitch back up you would just need to adjust the height. im clueless so help me out here.
[/quote]

Yes, you loosen the WD jacks every time.

Granted this was my first time, so I still need some practice, but when I loosened the jacks all the way, I was not able to seat the stinger into the hitch head... I got it part of the way in, then had to adjust the jacks to better align the entry angle. 
I think a lot will have to do with the angles of the truck in relation to the trailer, and the slope of the road you are on. Again, I think (hope) that with some practice I will master the art of hitching up the 3P.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Hitching and unhitching was the only learning curve i encountered..............I measure my height when hitching and unhitching...........Big help.........can get it "right there" by measuring and knowing what your hitch height off the ground should be under normal circumstances.

It will become quick and easy after a couple of times................i also keep the wedge greased well...........

Clarke


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok so from what I am seeing the ProPride and Hensley hitches are yielding the same results as I am getting now. I do not get trailer sway, but rather the who truck and trailer moving as one in a cross wind or the suction created by passing trucks.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

outback loft said:


> Ok so from what I am seeing the ProPride and Hensley hitches are yielding the same results as I am getting now. I do not get trailer sway, but rather the who truck and trailer moving as one in a cross wind or the suction created by passing trucks.


I do not get the suction or push from the vacuum of passing or being passed by bigger rigs..........I used to................i only feel the push with a definitive cross wind or push..........

Down to FLa. & Back i did not feel that push like i used to feel before the hitch..............to me .......and more importantly tot the DW.....that was a major PLUS.............she hated Big rigs even more so when we were pulling the trailer...........she used to look like she was climbing out of her skin........i would tell her to relax.....but she couldn't.............

She can breathe now.............


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

The good thing is.... these hitches offer a money back guarantee, right? Has anyone heard of many being sent back?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> The good thing is.... these hitches offer a money back guarantee, right? Has anyone heard of many being sent back?


My bets are on you loving it!!







Did you get it yet???


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> The good thing is.... these hitches offer a money back guarantee, right? Has anyone heard of many being sent back?


My bets are on you loving it!!







Did you get it yet???
[/quote]
Should be soon. In a few days. ProPride/Sean is about 30 minutes from me so as soon as he calls, ill be on my way.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

clarkely said:


> Ok so from what I am seeing the ProPride and Hensley hitches are yielding the same results as I am getting now. I do not get trailer sway, but rather the who truck and trailer moving as one in a cross wind or the suction created by passing trucks.


I do not get the suction or push from the vacuum of passing or being passed by bigger rigs..........I used to................i only feel the push with a definitive cross wind or push..........[/quote]

I'd like to jump in here, because this conversation has taken place a few times before. Let me summarize what I remember:

- Those of us that don't have these hitches can't comprehend claims like this that seem to defy physics.









- As with many things, when someone is describing the great experience upgrading, you have to consider from what. I have a friend who brags on his Hensley any chance he gets, but he upgraded from towing a 28 footer with a 1/2 ton van with no sway control at all. I'm not impressed with his story.

- All that being said, the other threads along this line have had several people who were previously as skeptical as anyone for these same reasons report the results really WERE dramatic.

As others have said, everybody has to make these decisions for themselves. My Reese dual cam does an excellent job. I've never had a feeling of sway per se. However, if I won the lottery I'd by a ProPride immediately.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> Ok so from what I am seeing the ProPride and Hensley hitches are yielding the same results as I am getting now. I do not get trailer sway, but rather the who truck and trailer moving as one in a cross wind or the suction created by passing trucks.


I do not get the suction or push from the vacuum of passing or being passed by bigger rigs..........I used to................i only feel the push with a definitive cross wind or push..........[/quote]

I'd like to jump in here, because this conversation has taken place a few times before. Let me summarize what I remember:

- Those of us that don't have these hitches can't comprehend claims like this that seem to defy physics.









- As with many things, when someone is describing the great experience upgrading, you have to consider from what. I have a friend who brags on his Hensley any chance he gets, but he upgraded from towing a 28 footer with a 1/2 ton van with no sway control at all. I'm not impressed with his story.

- All that being said, the other threads along this line have had several people who were previously as skeptical as anyone for these same reasons report the results really WERE dramatic.

As others have said, everybody has to make these decisions for themselves. My Reese dual cam does an excellent job. I've never had a feeling of sway per se. However, if I won the lottery I'd by a ProPride immediately.
[/quote]

Now there's an Idea....an outbackers ProPride Give away aka Lottery .........Sean You listening???? Sounds like a Great Marketing tool for you......maybe even link it with keystone on the sale of a new outback and enter to win a Hitch.........


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ill be upgrading from an Equil-i-zer to the ProPride. When I upgraded from my F150 to the F350 the effectivness of the Equil-i-zer was greatly reduced. I do not notice any out of control sway but i do notice that in he cross winds, the TT definatelty has its own agenda on where it wants to track vs the truck. I want it directly behind my truck during all vehicle corrections due to cross wind or passing vehicles feeling as if it were locked as one. the TT does not sway but they do move differently. i dont want them to. so, based on the claims, and the DWs desire to assist driving on the longer trips, i decided on trying a ProPride.

*Im skepticle, for sure. *the DW and I recently got in a heated discussion after i mentioned that the differences between the 2 may not be that great..... Im going on what others say right now, if it isnt any better, i believe thats why the companies offer the money back guarantee.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Ill be upgrading from an Equil-i-zer to the ProPride. When I upgraded from my F150 to the F350 the effectivness of the Equil-i-zer was greatly reduced. I do not notice any out of control sway but i do notice that in he cross winds, the TT definatelty has its own agenda on where it wants to track vs the truck. I want it directly behind my truck during all vehicle corrections due to cross wind or passing vehicles feeling as if it were locked as one. the TT does not sway but they do move differently. i dont want them to. so, based on the claims, and the DWs desire to assist driving on the longer trips, i decided on trying a ProPride.
> 
> *Im skepticle, for sure. *the DW and I recently got in a heated discussion after i mentioned that the differences between the 2 may not be that great..... Im going on what others say right now, if it isnt any better, i believe thats why the companies offer the money back guarantee.


Oh no, don't admit things to the DW!









I hope it provides a world of difference to you!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Ill be upgrading from an Equil-i-zer to the ProPride. When I upgraded from my F150 to the F350 the effectivness of the Equil-i-zer was greatly reduced. I do not notice any out of control sway but i do notice that in he cross winds, the TT definatelty has its own agenda on where it wants to track vs the truck. I want it directly behind my truck during all vehicle corrections due to cross wind or passing vehicles feeling as if it were locked as one. the TT does not sway but they do move differently. i dont want them to. so, based on the claims, and the DWs desire to assist driving on the longer trips, i decided on trying a ProPride.
> 
> *Im skepticle, for sure. *the DW and I recently got in a heated discussion after i mentioned that the differences between the 2 may not be that great..... Im going on what others say right now, if it isnt any better, i believe thats why the companies offer the money back guarantee.


With your heavier longer wheelbase.............i would think the positive affects and the stiffening or marrying of TV & TT would be amplified.............

My bets are still.......that You will Love it!! Couple of hitching unhitching to figure out what makes it easiest .........and you will love it!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> *Im skepticle, for sure.*


*

Well, make sure you let us know if you become a believer!

But again, this is a case where you're buying the hitch specifically to fix a problem, so your improvement won't be from a situation that is already good.*


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

I notice it to be odd that the ones who question the ProPride/Hensley hitches have never used them, yet those who have them have seen definite improvement over their old set-ups, even when they did not notice anything "wrong" with their previous setup. Some just bought it for the extra safety, and because it made their spouse more comfortable sharing the driving. It appears that everyone who switched likes their new setup. Therefore, it appears to be impolite to infer that people only bought these hitches because they found a problem from their previous setup. That would be like someone going from a basic, non sway control hitch, who never had any issues towing, to an Equalizer. i notice that we have a consensus on that situation that "just because you never have had sway, does not mean that you will not have it, when the conditions are optimal to cause sway.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

kycamper said:


> i notice that we have a consensus on that situation that "just because you never have had sway, does not mean that you will not have it, when the conditions are optimal to cause sway.


Sums it all up IMO


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kycamper said:


> *I notice it to be odd that the ones who question the ProPride/Hensley hitches have never used them, yet those who have them have seen definite improvement over their old set-ups, even when they did not notice anything "wrong" with their previous setup. * Some just bought it for the extra safety, and because it made their spouse more comfortable sharing the driving. It appears that everyone who switched likes their new setup. Therefore, it appears to be impolite to infer that people only bought these hitches because they found a problem from their previous setup. That would be like someone going from a basic, non sway control hitch, who never had any issues towing, to an Equalizer. i notice that we have a consensus on that situation that "just because you never have had sway, does not mean that you will not have it, when the conditions are optimal to cause sway.


Taken to the next step, anyone that has pulled a 5th wheel KNOWS it pulls better then any bumper pull no matter how it is connected. Then again any one who has driven a Class "A" knows there is no worries about not getting the 5th wheel hitch locked in place, just start and drive. The thinking is there is ALWAYS a better mouse trap but since I can catch the mice I need with the set up I have then I am good.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

how/why do these hitch discussions get turned so defensive?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> how/why do these hitch discussions get turned so defensive?


So far *I think * it is okay (but could be wrong), just different points of view. No one has told anyone they wasted their money or been told they are not safe or any of the other possible bad things that can or will happen if they do not buy brand X, Y or Z.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> how/why do these hitch discussions get turned so defensive?


This one hasn't been to bad.........its simple why they have the potential to elevate...........everything everyone fine tunes (including myself) is good...........until they try something that is the next step better..........

whether it is from a tent to a pop up to a trailer to a 5th wheel to a motorhome.............and when technology changes or advances through anything associated with them...........

Its the same with boats..........snowmobiles........cars........trucks.........

Fortunately Here at outbackers.........there seems to be a better more congenial approach to these subjects.....

Is it beer thirty yet???







<<< closest thing i could find to raising my glass...........We need a beer chug emoticon


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Your right, its not too bad. its just one of those topics that for some reason gets a rise out of people to defend what they use or dont. Its really interesting. nobody asked what do you have and why don't you upgrade? or please explain why you bought one of those expensive hitches? but in the end, that's what people end up writing about. Like i said, just kind of interesting how they transpire. i got caught up in it too, defending my reasoning for ordering one.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

kycamper said:


> I notice it to be odd that the ones who question the ProPride/Hensley hitches have never used them, yet those who have them have seen definite improvement over their old set-ups, even when they did not notice anything "wrong" with their previous setup... i notice that we have a consensus on that situation that "just because you never have had sway, does not mean that you will not have it, when the conditions are optimal to cause sway.


Towing 8,000-10,000 behind a passenger vehicle is a dangerous proposition in many ways. If we're going to talk about these hitches as insurance, it should be included with all kinds of things like buying new tires, a real thorough brake job, buying a 3/4 ton vehicle (How many buy these hitches to compensate for their inadequate TV?), etc. Many of us have limited funds to spread across all these things. I just spent several thousand bucks on the TV - emergency stops with the trailer in tow were getting downright scary because my brakes were messed up (turned out to be a bad front caliper). That was way way WAY more important to the safety of my rig and family than upgrading my hitch.

I made a point to bring up the fact that there are many examples of former skeptics here. I've never heard of anyone who thought it was a waste after the fact. But it is also just simply a fact that there are plenty of people who bought these hitches for all the wrong reasons, and in some cases they definitely should NOT be celebrated as success stories for the hitch (because the rig is still unsafe).

People deciding to buy one should do it for the right reasons. That may mean they shouldn't be buying one at all in the frist place, and should spend the money in other places.

That's all. Not being defensive or questioning people that buy them. Just bringing up some things to consider.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I bought a Hensley because the Equalizer Hitch that I had would not stop the sway, the trailer was all over the road!!!! Put the Hensley on and there is no looking back !!!!! Just in the mirrors to see no sway and tracking straight as a arrow !!! I can say I love this hitch made pulling the 31 RQS a dream!!! Pulled over 4000 miles camping last year with it !!!Sometimes over 70 mph because it tracks so well !!!Forget its there!!! and have to slow back down!!! I would not have keep this trailer if it was not for this hitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hensley and Pro Pride Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> But it is also just simply a fact that there are plenty of people who bought these hitches for all the wrong reasons, and in some cases they definitely should NOT be celebrated as success stories for the hitch (because the rig is still unsafe).


Agreed !


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Rip said:


> I bought a Hensley because the Equalizer Hitch that I had would not stop the sway, the trailer was all over the road!!!! Put the Hensley on and there is no looking back !!!!! Just in the mirrors to see no sway and tracking straight as a arrow !!! I can say I love this hitch made pulling the 31 RQS a dream!!! Pulled over 4000 miles camping last year with it !!!Sometimes over 70 mph because it tracks so well !!!Forget its there!!! and have to slow back down!!! I would not have keep this trailer if it was not for this hitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hensley and Pro Pride Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


That's probably good news for Sayonara. You guys must have the same problem with the monster trucks. There's no way you should have had that kind of sway with that TV and a good anti-sway hitch.

One thing I'd be curious about from either of you... presumably there was something wrong with the weight distribution system before the Hensley/ProPride switch. I don't think the new hitch fixed the root problem per se... it just made it so it didn't matter in regards to sway. What I'd like to see is you guys do some emergency steering and braking tests to see if the rig feels the same, worse, or more safe in those situations too.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

When i switched to the F350 the WD requirement was dramaticallly lowered - this resulted in lower sway control as well due to the lower forces on the bars. i dont believe htere was anything wrong with the system at all as it worked wonderfully with the F150. I have gotten it dialed in now on the F350 to work pretty well, i just want it better for the longer trips and the DW driving.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> When i switched to the F350 the WD requirement was dramaticallly lowered - this resulted in lower sway control as well due to the lower forces on the bars. i dont believe htere was anything wrong with the system at all as it worked wonderfully with the F150. I have gotten it dialed in now on the F350 to work pretty well, i just want it better for the longer trips and the DW driving.


This seems to be a big deal with the 1 ton trucks. I experienced the same. If I had kept the OB, I was going to re-adjust the hitch and try the 800lb bars again. I had upgraded to 1200lb on the F150, but the F350 with too much tension on the 1200 makes it ride terribly. I reduced the tension, but that decreased the sway control effectiveness.

The new trailer fixed all of these issues, but that's a different thread....


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

By "something wrong" I really just meant it wasn't working any more as-is and needed to be completely readjusted. Thanks for the refresher guys (remembering the other threads) that there really wasn't anything with the WD, but it just changed the dynamics of the anti-sway rendering it ineffective (until readjustment).

And that highlights the subtle realities that make this discussion somewhat problematic. The frame of reference upon which we base our opinions is the particular TT/TV setup we have. Some of us have very well performing dual cam anti-sway systems and are skeptical the improvements would be worth it (especially compared to spending the money on other safety improvements), and others can't imagine how anybody in their right mind would tow another mile without a Hensley/ProPride hitch. I'm thinking that both opinions are perfectly valid for that person's rig, but become of pretty limited value when you start to apply generally to another situation.

That's why I've felt for a year or two that what would be really interesting for some of us to experience driving each other's rigs for a bit. I'm curious if people would say of my setup "Wow, I never imagined you could get that good a feel out of an anti-sway system" or would it be "Yep, that's what I had before. Now, drive this and you'll understand how you only _think_ you have a safe system."


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Just a side comment here...

I think you guys do an excellent job of holding an ADULT discussion about this issue.

After 12+ years of reading and listening to these discussions I can say that Outbackers doesn't even come close to what most of them spiral into. You should know that this does a lot of people, not just Outbackers, a great service because they come here and read a straight forward give and take without all the B.S.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Just a side comment here...
> 
> I think you guys do an excellent job of holding an ADULT discussion about this issue.
> 
> After 12+ years of reading and listening to these discussions I can say that Outbackers doesn't even come close to what most of them spiral into. You should know that this does a lot of people, not just Outbackers, a great service because they come here and read a straight forward give and take without all the B.S.


Thanks Sean, we do try to run a tight ship here, just watch out when we talk about caulk.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> By "something wrong" I really just meant it wasn't working any more as-is and needed to be completely readjusted. Thanks for the refresher guys (remembering the other threads) that there really wasn't anything with the WD, but it just changed the dynamics of the anti-sway rendering it ineffective (until readjustment).
> 
> And that highlights the subtle realities that make this discussion somewhat problematic. The frame of reference upon which we base our opinions is the particular TT/TV setup we have. Some of us have very well performing dual cam anti-sway systems and are skeptical the improvements would be worth it (especially compared to spending the money on other safety improvements), and others can't imagine how anybody in their right mind would tow another mile without a Hensley/ProPride hitch. I'm thinking that both opinions are perfectly valid for that person's rig, but become of pretty limited value when you start to apply generally to another situation.
> 
> That's why I've felt for a year or two that what would be really interesting for some of us to experience driving each other's rigs for a bit. I'm curious if people would say of my setup "Wow, I never imagined you could get that good a feel out of an anti-sway system" or would it be "Yep, that's what I had before. Now, drive this and you'll understand how you only _think_ you have a safe system."


Dan... When I get my ProPride 3P setup id be more than willing to have you drive it and see what you think. it will be a good reality check for me. Actually, i wouldnt mind if you could drove it now with the EQ before it get swapped out this weekend....


----------

